# What Do You Hate?



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay, so we've fooled around and fell in love - oops, I mean, we've explored the meaning of love and investigated a few love songs.

How about *hate*?

What do you hate? Do you truly hate anything at all? WHY do you hate it? Is hate healthy?


----------



## Lon (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate Rutabaga, Kryptonians,Mucous,Cancer,Germs,Toe Nail Fungus,Ear Wax,Cold Coffee,


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

Canker sores, diarrhea,  teriyaki sauce, most bugs.


----------



## Victor (Jan 28, 2016)

When people do not return phone calls, especially business calls important to me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL - wow!

Thank you both for your honesty.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> How about *hate*?
> 
> What do you hate? Do you truly hate anything at all? WHY do you hate it? Is hate healthy?



Why don't you start with a definition, maybe your definition.  Then we'll all be on the same page this time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Why don't you start with a definition, maybe your definition.  Then we'll all be on the same page this time.



Heh - fair enough.

Hate - an extreme dislike of something or someone. Something that churns your stomach acid, that makes you see red. Something you could easily live without. 


I hate finding foreign objects in my food. I hate people that are cruel to animals and children. I hate politics and politicians.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2016)

Narcissism


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

Centipedes and conservatives, oh and would like to see hubby's brother pass in a most terrible way. Otherwise hate is kind of a strong word.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Centipedes and conservatives, oh and would like to see hubby's brother pass in a most terrible way. *Otherwise hate is kind of a strong word.*



Indeed it is.

That's why I made this thread - to see strong reactions.

Just as with "love", "hate" can be a useful word or a destructive one.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have many more dislikes than hates. I hate people who sexually abuse others, especially children.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 28, 2016)

Hate is a strong word however I dislike.. Media propaganda, this new overly politically correct world. I do not want to call my future grandson a purple penguin because of gender identity issues.. O.O Oh those social Justice warriors or SJW what on earth ? The wars, the needless hate for one another.. Cruelty to people and animals. Oh dear my list would be endless on somethings.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2016)

OK.  For starters, prejudiced people.  Especially, those that try to convince others to think the same way as they do.

Prejudice: 
Def: unreasonable feelings, opinions, or attitudes, especially of a hostile nature, regarding an ethnic, racial, social, or religious group.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

What I really hate is that stringy thing that goes from the egg white to the yolk.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate the word '*Hate*'  It's such a very strong emotion  that if there was a fair and just  world no-one should ever have to feel such a deep and cancerous emotion.

 I *hate* the fact that some people by their very actions actually can provoke you to have the feelings of deep and abiding distaste for them...I _hate_ they're able to do that. I _hate_ to witness  bullying, and I hate even more the unfairness meted out far too often to the victim and not the perpetrator/s......and I mean that, I absolutely abhor watching bullying of any sort...it makes me sick to my stomach !!


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 28, 2016)

My own stupidity. :aargh:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

AprilT said:


> What I really hate is that stringy thing that goes from the egg white to the yolk.



Chalaza? Hhhahahhaha


I hate self righteous hypocrites.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate it when I learn that someone I thought was a friend and a good person turns out to be a total rotten selfish jerk.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate bumping my head. On anything, big bump or small bump. I actually go into a rage and sputter words even I'm ashamed of.

Also, I hate the stupid telephone calls we receive 5,6 times a day from marketeers, even though I don't take them.


----------



## Debby (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree with most of what has been mentioned here and while some were more a case of strong dislike for me, the one thing I really hate is the meanness that can become outright cruelty whether it's animals or people that are the victims.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Chalaza? Hhhahahhaha



Chalaza!!! Yay! 

I KNEW that word would pop up in conversation! 

Say the magic word and the duck drops down ...


----------



## 911 (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate having to go to a parent's home any time at all, but after 2:00 in the morning, it is worse. In most cases the parents have realized that I am not there to sell them cookies.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Chalaza!!! Yay!
> 
> I KNEW that word would pop up in conversation!
> 
> Say the magic word and the duck drops down ...



Clock( the god and mary episode) lol
(Have you seen the one with the spiinster from connnecticut?)

Chalaza?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2016)

Two-faced phoney people

Nosey gossips

Humidity

People who begin a sentence with "I'm not prejudiced or anything, but..." or "He's not racist, but. . . "

Laziness

Poor personal hygiene

People who abuse children and animals

Rapists

Sour cream, cream cheese, and butter (I eat margarine)


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hypocrites, cruelty, bigots and Texas heat in August.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2016)

ditto for child and animal abusers
pimps
feeling pain

Sometimes, it's a fine line between anger and hate.


----------



## Linda (Jan 28, 2016)

Instead of HATE, I like to say "That chaps my hide!!"    Besides obvious things like ****** abuse, child abuse, animal abuse and bullies for sure.  I hate labels and generalizations of people.  I think we are all individuals and very precious and deserve to be treated that way.  (Except for a few a**-H***s I don't like.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2016)

> Except for a few a**-H***s I don't like



:lofl:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

vickynightowl said:


> *chalaza? **hhhahahhaha*
> 
> 
> i hate self righteous hypocrites.




lol!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate that youth is wasted on the young. By the time we get old and wise enough to know what we're doing our body turns against us. Some mornings I feel like the Tin Man..." Oiiil can"


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> That's why I made this thread - to see strong reactions.
> 
> Just as with "love", "hate" can be a useful word or a destructive one.



Yet that would leave one to believe that hate is the opposite of love..  It's not...Indifference is.    Hate is just another strong emotion as is love and it's possible to both love and hate someone or something...     You simply cannot love or hate something if you are indifferent to it.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

Isn't it wonderful how threads like these give people the opportunity to show just how passively aggressive we can be get all our digs out at each other and all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Yet that would leave one to believe that hate is the opposite of love..  It's not...Indifference is.    Hate is just another strong emotion as is love and it's possible to both love and hate someone or something...     *You simply cannot love or hate something if you are indifferent to it.*



In the dozen or so arguments between couples I've been present at, I've never heard one party say to the other:

"You jerk! I am SO indifferent to you!"

No - it has always been either "hate", or "love".

Indifference cannot be the opposite of "love" simply because its definition includes "non-feeling". You neither love nor hate the person.

As for your bolded statement - exactly. Which removes us from the original idea of love and hate. Therefore it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

Something I hate kinda sorta in a way is technology. I mean of course it's incredible how far it's come and continues to go. But anyone who has filled out electronic applications for anything knows how frustrating it can be. Back in the day an application was on paper and if you wanted to add side notes or explanations you could. Now it's all formatted and sometimes there are glitches. You sit there fiddling on the site and asking the screen out loud " What do you want from me???!!!".


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Isn't it wonderful how threads like these give people the opportunity to show just how passively aggressive we can be get all our digs out at each other and all.



I hate people that try to psychoanalyze my threads. layful:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I hate people that try to psychoanalyze my threads. layful:



And I love everyone.  Love, love, love and daffodils, tulips and daisies, no, make that, roses for everyone.  You get a rose and you get a rose and everyone gets a rose.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

Prune juice can work wonders


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

AprilT said:


> And I love everyone.  Love, love, love and daffodils, tulips and daisies, no roses for everyone.  You get a rose and you get a rose and everyone gets a rose.



and the unicorns...  you simply cannot forget the unicorns..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

AprilT said:


> And I love everyone.  Love, love, love and daffodils, tulips and daisies, no roses for everyone.  You get a rose and you get a rose and everyone gets a rose.



Bleh.

Hate can be healthy - a purgative. Channeled properly it can be used for good.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate cruelty towards anyone or anything. I hate greed,corruption, political or otherwise,  and indifference toward those who need our help through no fault of their own. I Hate priviledge and all  the  self righteous bs that follows. Sexism, racism, classism, homophobia, fanaticism  for and against any and all religions, and the pervasive indifference that Permits so many of today's woes. I hate war!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> and the unicorns...  you simply cannot forget the unicorns..



... and the skittles! Gotta' have skittles when you have unicorns!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> In the dozen or so arguments between couples I've been present at, I've never heard one party say to the other:
> 
> "You jerk! I am SO indifferent to you!"
> 
> ...




I respectfully disagree...   Being indifferent to someone or something is being without either love or hate..  It is devoid of those two strong emotions.   As I said.. it is possible to love something and hate something at the same time.. which would not imply they are opposite..   However you simply cannot love or hate something while being indifferent to it.    Being indifferent means that person or thing no longer has any power over you or your emotions.   To me.. that is the opposite of feeling love.. or hate..


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> and the unicorns... you simply cannot forget the unicorns..





SifuPhil said:


> ... and the skittles! Gotta' have skittles when you have unicorns!



Absofruckenlutely!  Now we're talkin.  artytime::woohoo1::happy: Welcome to my word :turnaround::turnaround::turnaround:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Bleh.
> 
> Hate can be healthy - a purgative. Channeled properly it can be used for good.




Yes! I was talking to an aunt about how my anger and hate for certain family members were tje main reason behind certain personal achievements.


Now,you didn't tell me the prize of the secret word  do you. Need
A cigar?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I respectfully disagree...   Being indifferent to someone or something is being without either love or hate..  It is devoid of those two strong emotions.   As I said.. it is possible to love something and hate something at the same time.. which would not imply they are opposite..   However you simply cannot love or hate something while being indifferent to it.    Being indifferent means that person or thing no longer has any power over you or your emotions.   To me.. that is the opposite of feeling love.. or hate..



With all due respect ... (you always know you're going to get reamed when someone says that, right? )

You're inserting something - indifference - into the middle of love and hate. That isn't helping to define what the opposites of love or hate are.

You're talking real-world application - I'm talking theory.

Also, I do not believe that it is possible to both love and hate something at the same time. Yeah, hate the sin and love the sinner. No, it isn't that simple. As a Taoist, I prescribe to the notion that you cannot have total Yin or total Yang by themselves - they MUST contain a little of the other.

As an amateur fan of the human mind, I don't believe (I could be wrong) it is possible for the brain to hold both love and hate simultaneously for something. There is the possibility of the two emotions vibrating back and forth - once moment you hate and the next you love - but simultaneously? No. That would be like eating and NOT eating at the same time, and unless you're into Zen _koans_ that isn't possible either. 


If you're talking emotional content ... yes, the opposite of love would be indifference, because one contains emotions, the other does not. But then, the opposite of hate would ALSO be indifference, because it still has no emotion. 

By the same token, I could say that the opposite of "thrill" is indifference. The opposite of "sorrow" is indifference. The opposite of "happy" is indifference. 

Indifference is the neutron of the emotional world - it has no charge, and it stands alone - it is the absence of everything. Therefore it cannot be "opposite" anything - it can only be in the middle between two things.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes! I was talking to an aunt about how my anger and hate for certain family members were tje main reason behind certain personal achievements.
> 
> 
> Now,you didn't tell me the prize of the secret word  do you. Need
> A cigar?



*in Groucho voice*

I most soitenly do!

By the way, I could dance with you 'till the cows came home. 

On second thought I'd rather dance with the cows 'till _you_ came home.


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2016)

Truly hate?  Blueberries and grapefruit.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> Truly hate?  Blueberries and grapefruit.



:what1:         
How can anyone hate those? Cheerios without Blueberries? Ocean Spray Ruby Red Lite is my standard drink.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 28, 2016)

Hate:  1 having to learn to use any new electronic device conjured up by someone who belongs in the crazy house.

          2 political correctness.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate that life is so short and that the end of it can be so undignified.  

I hate too hot days and bland food.  

I hate that people pass up an opportunity to help someone down the block or in their own family but will take up any cause that doesn't involve them actually doing anything besides talking or attending a meeting.  

I hate losing what I love..people and animals.

I hate bullying and gang mentality.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Hate:  1 having to learn to use any new electronic device conjured up by someone who belongs in the crazy house.
> 
> 2 political correctness.



Manatee..I second the political correctness....the new religion of the day..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

I guess I hate that I don't understand what is so bad about political correctness.... to me it's just being careful that you don't offend people and sound hateful...   Not a bad thing IMHO.  Being mindful of the feelings of others and not feeling the "right" to spout off whatever hateful thing comes to mind is a cornerstone of polite society...and makes it possible for ALL of us to live together.....  AND of course... it shows CLASS...


----------



## Cookie (Jan 28, 2016)

Chapped lips, that split on your fingertip that stings so much.

I also think political correctness is necessary these days, to spare feelings and show consideration, what would be the alternative nastiness gone wild?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Chapped lips, that split on your fingertip that stings so much.
> 
> I also think political correctness is necessary these days, to spare feelings and show consideration, what would be the alternative nastiness gone wild?



I also don't see anything "Political" about it....  I call it common decency.   What in the world is wrong with that?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate TV and movies that rely on being gross or bizarre instead of actually being funny. Hubby and family watch "Family Guy" and that genre...just dumb.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I guess I hate that I don't understand what is so bad about political correctness.... to me it's just being careful that you don't offend people and sound hateful...   Not a bad thing IMHO.  Being mindful of the feelings of others and not feeling the "right" to spout off whatever hateful thing comes to mind is a cornerstone of polite society...and makes it possible for ALL of us to live together.....  AND of course... it shows CLASS...



you know, QS..Political Correctness obviously means different things to different people.  I see it as an extreme attitude often times when individuals use it as a club to beat other people over the head with their "right and proper" political beliefs and/or ideals to marginalize other people who disagree with them.  I don't see it as a value like kindness, tolerance, patience, or "not spouting off".  I no way see it as "class".  

Tolerance for differing ideas is needful in any but a Nazi type society...and most certainly I'll bet nobody in that polite society said a thing (within earshot ) of anyone that differed from the party line.  So..do we really need a thought police to tell us how to think and feel about all things political.  We all obviously should take responsibility for our own words...

One very important thing I was taught growing up was to "consider the source".  I still do.  It's made a lot of things a lot easier.  

In in summing up, QS, given how you perceive "Political Correctness" I totally get why you think it's a good thing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> you know, QS..Political Correctness obviously means different things to different people.  I see it as an extreme attitude often times when individuals use it as a club to beat other people over the head with their "right and proper" political beliefs and/or ideals to marginalize other people who disagree with them.  I don't see it as a value like kindness, tolerance, patience, or "not spouting off".  I no way see it as "class".
> 
> Tolerance for differing ideas is needful in any but a Nazi type society...and most certainly I'll bet nobody in that polite society said a thing (within earshot ) of anyone that differed from the party line.  So..do we really need a thought police to tell us how to think and feel about all things political.  We all obviously should take responsibility for our own words...
> 
> ...




by your definition.... I'm not sure it even applies in this country  we are not Nazi Germany..   From what I understand, we still have freedom of speech, and can voice our opinions... It's just that obviously hateful an bigoted opinions are not freedom of speech... it's just hate.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> by your definition.... I'm not sure it even applies in this country  we are not Nazi Germany..   From what I understand, we still have freedom of speech, and can voice our opinions... It's just that obviously hateful an bigoted opinions are not freedom of speech... it's just hate.



we aren't on the same page here, QS, I don't approve being "hateful" or "bigoted" ..so you and I agree on that for sure.  We sure do have freedom of speech..we can agree on that.  We disagree on how we perceive "Political Correctness".  It can get ridiculous in my view.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 28, 2016)

My sister in law.    She sits on her throne and carries gossip around the entire family keeping everyone in an uproar.   She refers to we in laws as 'the outsiders'.  She drove her husband to kill himself.   The final draw for me?    When my sis and her husband, my husband and I walked into a casino to eat and she was standing by the door and ran and hid from us.   I will take that sight to my grave.   Then.......we were all at the same buffet eating and she walked by our table, so close I could of touched her....and acted like we weren't there.    Enough for me, haven't seen her since and I won't go near the family if she is there.   My sis is still asking what she ever did to her, she's met her once.   She is truly an evil, evil person.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow, ya'all just about got it covered....


.....I hate being at a loss for words!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

I am a tree hugging liberal, but in the right context political incorrectness can be funny as heck. Important though is you must be of the same group you're poking fun at. Black, white, Latino, Jews, Christians, gay, Republican, developmentally challenged, women, men, trans-gendered...if you are a member of that group then yes you can get away with it.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> *in Groucho voice*
> 
> I most soitenly do!
> 
> ...



Lol last one cause we are off subject.

'How do you like that? I haven't been on the job five minutes and allready she's making advances to me'.   Teeehhhee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2016)

Telemarketers
TV commercials for prescription drugs
Animal abusers
People who text and drive
How commercial ads are blaring loud, then everything is quiet when it returns to the regular program show
Easy open packages that are nearly impossible to open


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 28, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes! I was talking to an aunt about how my anger and hate for certain family members were tje main reason behind certain personal achievements.
> 
> 
> Now,you didn't tell me the prize of the secret word  do you. Need
> A cigar?



"Say the secret word and you get $100."  It's from Groucho Marx' old TV show.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> "Say the secret word and you get $100."  It's from Groucho Marx' old TV show.



Yes


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

This show would never be on the air today - Groucho's innuendos would never pass censorship.


----------



## chic (Jan 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Telemarketers
> TV commercials for prescription drugs
> Animal abusers
> People who text and drive
> ...



I agree with these. Animal abusers would be number one on my list. I detest zoos and circuses too, prefering national parks and sanctuaries for our wildlife. I dislike people who drive and yack on their cells simultaneously and almost kill me on rotaries and intersections. I'm not fond of OTC meds in child proof containers which kids can open easily, but I can't. I hate to see trees being cut down to make way for yet another condo complex or apartment building. Makes me sad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> How commercial ads are blaring loud, then everything is quiet when it returns to the regular program show



And here I thought it was just me ...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 29, 2016)

As I said before there are few things I actually hate, but I do have quite a number of dislikes, here are a few.

Music
TV ads
dogs out of control
pampered animals
wet dog smell
dog owners not picking up their dog's droppings on the pavements and roads (it is illegal not to do so in most place in the UK)
drunks
people on illegal substances
spam e-mails/letters
people using their hand held mobile phones when driving (this is illegal)
begging letters from charities to whom I have already given generous donations
motorists speeding in speed restricted zones

That will do for now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

Cheese, you dislike ALL music, or just some types of it?


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 29, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Cheese, you dislike ALL music, or just some types of it?



I can just about tolerate classical music, which my husband enjoys, as long as he doesn't have it turned up too much.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 29, 2016)

SPIDERS
Computer viruses


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 29, 2016)

chic, I agree so much about the trees. I hate what they're doing to the nature reserve a few towns over. Sandy knocked over trees, even the great big ones went down like match sticks. How many years later and the fallen trees are still laying there. Instead of channeling money into putting in new trees they're doing un-needed road construction. Besides wasting tax dollars they're disrupting the poor animals even more. The whole area has deer warning signs, the jack hammers don't help.

Something I hate is body odor. Some people around here go to the store right out of a workout or yoga session. Those folks are polluting the air. Really a quick shower is a good thing. Or the concept of natural deodorant, apparently some of the natural ones leave people waaaay too natural. I mean if you're shopping in Whole Foods you're not homeless...don't smell like a goat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

I hate waking up with Mao's butt an inch from my face - just happened again yesterday. 

Then he turns his head and smiles, the little &$%#.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 29, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I hate waking up with Mao's butt an inch from my face - just happened again yesterday.
> 
> Then he turns his head and smiles, the little &$%#.




Ah, that's the cat- yes?


Chairman meow


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Ah, that's the cat- yes?



Luckily, yes.

If it were this guy:



I'd REALLY have problems ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 29, 2016)

Also the only truly dangerous thing about bull breed dogs, intestinal fortitude that can peel paint. But cats can be pretty rude too.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2016)

Telemarketers. If there were a stronger word for hate, I'd use it for them.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2016)

Sunny said:


> Telemarketers. If there were a stronger word for hate, I'd use it for them.



I hear you all on this one, even if I did this job, very briefly back in the early 80's and when I say briefly, I mean like one week over at MCI.  I hated every minute of that job.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 29, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Also the only truly dangerous thing about bull breed dogs, intestinal fortitude that can peel paint. But cats can be pretty rude too.



My little Shnauzer-Poms can strip the gray off any Naval vessel.



Spoiler


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 30, 2016)

Tnthomas,they are adorable!

Phil,love the Marx shows.he had quick wit and humor that you don't find so easy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2016)

So cute Tn.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Luckily, yes.
> 
> If it were this guy:
> 
> ...



Especially since he's been dead  like 40 years!


----------



## Linda (Jan 30, 2016)

Sunny said:


> Telemarketers. If there were a stronger word for hate, I'd use it for them.


By screening our calls with a robot voice machine we haven't had this problem in a year or so.  With caller ID we can tell when someone calls that we want to talk to.  I think we must be on a "Don't call list" now as we get very few hang ups.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 30, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I hate cruelty towards anyone or anything. I hate greed,corruption, political or otherwise,  and indifference toward those who need our help through no fault of their own. I Hate priviledge and all  the  self righteous bs that follows. Sexism, racism, classism, homophobia, fanaticism  for and against any and all religions, and the pervasive indifference that Permits so many of today's woes. I hate war!!!!


I was struggling to think of anything that I hate with a passion but now that Shali mentions it I too hate cruelty in all of its manifestations. I love kindness and kind people because they are animated by a love of living things and of life itself.


----------



## Susie (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that I've read every single comment, I can truly say: I HATE this topic!   :whythis:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Susie said:


> Now that I've read every single comment, I can truly say: I HATE this topic!   :whythis:



I guess there will always be haters ...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 2, 2016)

Susie said:


> Now that I've read every single comment, I can truly say: I HATE this topic!   :whythis:



Why?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 2, 2016)

A losing day playing internet chess...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2016)

Lacking the type of intelligence to play inernet chess. Wrong kind of pattern recognition, although I can play Risk.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Probably true, as women don't play or succeed at chess as well as men.  Research shows that men have stronger non-verbal IQ scores than women, but women have stronger verbal ones...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Probably true, as women don't play or succeed at chess as well as men.  Research shows that men have stronger non-verbal IQ scores than women, but women have stronger verbal ones...



I haven't played for a long time, but I've beaten quite a few men at chess.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 2, 2016)

You are the exception to the rule.  But at the highest levels of chess there are no females, as chess is a game of patterns and spatial relations which the best male players excel at.  Pawn to e4...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You are the exception to the rule.  But at the highest levels of chess there are no females, as chess is a game of patterns and spatial relations which the best male players excel at.  Pawn to e4...



I know.  A couple of males were not happy they were beaten by a woman.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 2, 2016)

There is a good movie called Queen to Move, as I recall, that is on Netlix and portrays a woman who is a maid who becomes the champion chess with player on a small island.  The best movie about chess is Searcjing for Bobby Fischer, and a new one about him has just came out that I haven't seen called the Poison Pawn...


----------



## Gail.S (Feb 2, 2016)

I hate corporations that hide their billions off shore while I have to pay my measly little amount of taxes or go to jail. I hate cops that abuse their power. I hate people who won't admit, even to themselves, that white privilege is a real thing. I hate people who come to my door and try to recruit me to go to their church and then act all offended when I decline. I hate bullies and I hate the pink tax and I sometimes even hate America because we as a nation are so war-loving and so sure we are always in the right.


----------



## Bee (Feb 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I know.  A couple of males were not happy they were beaten by a woman.



I used to play  in a darts team at my local pub and found when playing against men they were not happy to be beaten by a woman.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> There is a good movie called Queen to Move, as I recall, that is on Netlix and portrays a woman who is a maid who becomes the champion chess with player on a small island.  The best movie about chess is Searcjing for Bobby Fischer, and a new one about him has just came out that I haven't seen called the Poison Pawn...



Pawn Sacrifice,ia a very good mvie! You can see it online. 


Ameriscot,good for you! Not an easy game!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2016)

Men aren't always thrilled by women psychotherapists either. We aren't tough enough, logical enough, too emotional to deal with graphic situations,  unable to  develop requisite pattern recognition, interpret wave data, too at risk Physically to work with traumatised vets, 

maintain the  professional detachment to be effective, too maternal to work with children, blah, blah, blah. Funny, how our attrition rate is approx fifty percent less than males, also rate of substance abuse considerably lower.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, so we've fooled around and fell in love - oops, I mean, we've explored the meaning of love and investigated a few love songs.
> 
> How about *hate*?
> 
> What do you hate? Do you truly hate anything at all? WHY do you hate it? Is hate healthy?



Hi Phil, 

despise the same thing, because I either hate or despise people that hurt babies and/or animals, abuse them.  

I think if I dwell on hate, or that feeling, I can make myself sick  so I try not to.  I mean if I can help do away with that sort of behaviour in people, then I want to, but not sit and myself sick over it


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not saying any of you gals want to beat men.  Maybe you do, but I'm not saying that.  But I have never felt a need to out-do a man, I get pissed at them, for all the usual reasons, but I like the differences I feel there are between the sexes.  I can be competitive, but not so with men, just women I would say.  Maybe I just want to let men have the traditional roles they have, and I'll stick to the girly things (as I see them).  Geesh, The Battle of the Sexes, remember that phrase?? It just came back to me

I like the fact men are "usually" stronger physically than I am, they don't have to wear makeup, lol!  Oh the list goes on  I think it's fine that some gals want to compete 1 on 1 with men, that just isn't my thing


----------



## Bee (Feb 2, 2016)

Denise it is not a case of wanting to out do a man, it is a case of being a better player than some men.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Geesh, The Battle of the Sexes, remember that phrase?? It just came back to me



Denise, I just watched an episode of _The Odd Couple_ with Tony Randall and Jack Klugman. They had Bobby Riggs as the guest star, and he was being his insufferable male chauvinist pig self, until Billie Jean King came along and beat him - at ping pong!



> they don't have to wear makeup, lol!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2016)

Ralphy, I disagree about non verbal IQ. Depends. I am a very good poker player, I pick up non verbal tells very well. Many different types of pattern recognition, some I do well, others not. Interior design, the Mensa architectural shape test, easy. Geometry, failed it twice! No direction sense, awesome time sense. Love figuring out murder mysteries, and crosswords.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't hate many people, but ****** predators are right at the top of the list, and there's one in particular that impacted my family many years ago, who is hopefully roasting in Hell.

I used to think I hated my evil step-mother, but she's such a F'd up drunk that it's hard to do anything but wish she was gone from our lives.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2016)

Sometimes I hate myself because I avoid confrontations. I always back down and then feel like such a coward. I am not quick with come backs and usually think of what I should have said 2 days later. Just once I would like to know what it feels like to stand up for myself.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

I hate that there seems to be more hate in the world today than love. I hate peas and liver. I hate IBS. I hate that alcohol and drugs and abuse have ruined so many marriages and families. I hate materialism and commercialism. And I hate that "Our One Nation Under God" has become everything but that. I hate that so many good people have to pay for what bad people do. And I hate that religion has redefined relationship with our Creator so that now what was good is now evil, and what was evil is now called good. Oh yeah...I also hate Politicians and their crap! Wow! Now that I got all that hate out...I feel so much better! :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bee said:


> Denise it is not a case of wanting to out do a man, it is a case of being a better player than some men.



I understand Bee, that there is that competition thing with some.  I was just saying how I didn't fit the mold  I suppose honestly, I am not very competitive at all, and getting less competitive with age


----------



## AprilT (Feb 2, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sometimes I hate myself because I avoid confrontations. I always back down and then feel like such a coward. I am not quick with come backs and usually think of what I should have said 2 days later. Just once I would like to know what it feels like to stand up for myself.



HOLD THE PRESSES!  Tell me this isn't coming from a Jersey gal and northern one no less.  :noway:  Just messing with ya, we all have our moments don't we?  I sure have had mine.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Denise, I just watched an episode of _The Odd Couple_ with Tony Randall and Jack Klugman. They had Bobby Riggs as the guest star, and he was being his insufferable male chauvinist pig self, until Billie Jean King came along and beat him - at ping pong!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26408



Well, I know there exceptions, and this guy doesn't "have" to wear makeup  I know, I don't get out enough.  I sometimes think that is healthy, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> ...  Wow! Now that I got all that hate out...I feel so much better! :love_heart:



Ah, I was _waiting_ for someone to say that - thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Well, I know there exceptions, and this guy doesn't "have" to wear makeup  I know, I don't get out enough.  I sometimes think that is healthy, LOL!!



I tried make-up once, but I think I put it on a little too thick ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I tried make-up once, but I think I put it on a little too thick ...
> 
> View attachment 26421



That's my boy!! LOL!! "Dude Looks Like a Lady, na na, na na,"


----------

